# Scope of software testing



## dhiraj_ (Jul 17, 2008)

I am a computer Engineering student....and currently training at a development firm in software testing...
I wanted to know about the scope in software testing and about the opportunities in it.

Do they get more salary then programmers, designers of the software??

I did a search on this topic but didn't get quite explanatory results...can anybody please help me on this issue.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,
S/W testing has a good scope in India.
If said correctly Testing is the only field whose full lifecycle is executed in India. Leave aside development or Designing. So the conclusion is that u'l be doing what any other tester is doing somewhere in the world.
Salary, is same for developer or tester, if you are familiar with company salary structure u know that the diff. only comes depending upon EXPERIENCE. Be developer or TESTER however good u r working u'll always get lees than u'r senior. Salary is dependent on which Level (grade) u r in the project. In level A every people with same experience will get same salary.
Opportunities: A lot, open ur eyes and u can c that every day there is an opening on Testing in some companies. 

'********************* ++++++++++************************
r u getting trained on some tools? If yes c if it provides some certifications and complete that...........


----------



## PcEnthu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Scope:* Testing is a critical phase in the Project development life cycle. The developer to tester ratio is almost 1:1 in every standard organization and this number will higher as per the project implementation criticalness.

*Salary:* Couldn't beat the sharp comment posted by @rhitwick


> Salary is dependent on which Level (grade) u r in the project. In level A every people with same experience will get same salary.



*Job requirements:* Unlike developers who care about the part of the project they are assigned, testers should have a wide knowledge about the project he is working in. This is apart from the knowledge about the technical aspects of the project, like the limitations of the coding language.

*Work nature:* A Tester's work, at his ealier experience levels is not given much importance. So u will sometimes feel lonely.


----------



## dhiraj_ (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank Your very much...that was a great help...at the place where I am training we do not use any tools for testing...we are basically starting of with the testing....can you suggest some process with which I should move on..cause I am completely new to this field...

Thank You Very Much...that certainly cleared some of my doubts...but one thing leads to another and sometimes same is the case with doubts....

I m currently testing an application developed by the company and it is completely mannual testing...we perform each and every function and check for its correctness and reliability.
We don't have any knowledge of how the code is written cause we do not have any knowledge of the language its been developed(PHP).

Can you help me with the way I should proceed in this new field.


----------

